

Pirate Bay founder announces new private/secure messaging service. - copyflake
http://heml.is

======
mtgx
CyanogenMod guys and Moxie are also working on a similar solution for
CyanogenMod ROMs (built-in), and also regular Android devices and iPhones
(cross-platform):

[https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/23vfN2qdZTu](https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/23vfN2qdZTu)

[https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/jnZSBV96wxU](https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/jnZSBV96wxU)

------
Makkhdyn
I haven't seen any mention of opening the sources to the public. If I don't
have access to the sources, how will I know for sure that they can't read my
messages?

~~~
bajsejohannes
They will release it "later when it's stable and good enough".

Souce:
[https://twitter.com/brokep/status/354608029242626048](https://twitter.com/brokep/status/354608029242626048)

